
2020 Google Diversity Report - gnicholas
https://diversity.google/
======
gnicholas
A couple thoughts on how this is presented:

At least on my computer, the charts with tech/non-tech breakdowns show up
sideways. So you have to hold your head sideways in order to see what the
breakdowns are. The cynic in me wonders if this is because they don't want
people to spend much time looking at these breakdowns, which don't look as
rosy as the charts where technical and non-technical employees are grouped
together.

Some of the bar charts have different groups colored in slightly different
shades of _the same color_. Why are men and women shown as green and slightly-
darker-green? Even if green weren't one of the colors most commonly affected
by colorblindness, this would still be a terrible idea if you wanted people to
actually be able to take in the report at a glance. Again, this seems like
they're trying to gloss over a lot of 70/30 splits.

So while I give Google credit for making their diversity data available,
perhaps they tweak the design of the report so it doesn't look like they're
trying to hide the ball.

